# Georgia / Auburn (2021) ?



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

No. 2 Georgia (5-0) at No. 18 Auburn (4-1) 

Kickoff is at 3:30 on CBS

Hope my Dawgs are ready to eat some tigers today! Eat, Big Dawg! EEEEEEEAAAAT! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs have to wrap up Bigsby, or he will run wild.  That and the long ball worry me, but it seems the secondary is getting better every week.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 9, 2021)

Really looking forward to this one.  Love a great SEC rivalry.  I think Nix will be cause for concern early, than that Georgis D will wear them out.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Pretty sure Auburn's defensive game plan is the exact same as Arkansas last week.  Take away the long ball and make UGA win it 3-5 yards at a time.  If Washington is healthy, he can be the one to break the defense, because he can be blanketed and still get the ball with his huge frame.   I think Adam Anderson or Nolan Smith will have a big day and blanket Nix and get a sack or 2.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 9, 2021)

Good test to see how much Auburn has improved under Harsin. The last couple years have been rough for Tiger fans. 

Prediction...UGA 37 - 24.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Good test to see how much Auburn has improved under Harsin. The last couple years have been rough for Tiger fans.
> 
> Prediction...UGA 37 - 24.


The Barn will never score 24 on The Dawg defense , I’ll buy the 37 but give the kitties 6


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

I'll feel a lot better about this game if we're in the lead when the clock say 00:00 at the end of the 4th quarter.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 9, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Pretty sure Auburn's defensive game plan is the exact same as Arkansas last week.  Take away the long ball and make UGA win it 3-5 yards at a time.  If Washington is healthy, he can be the one to break the defense, because he can be blanketed and still get the ball with his huge frame.   I think Adam Anderson or Nolan Smith will have a big day and blanket Nix and get a sack or 2.



I think Davis and Wyatt up front have a banner day as well. Watched part of the LSU game and I don't think their OL is near good enough to hold them back for long.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2021)

Let’s GO DAWGS!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

My brother just text me from the game and said they announced JT starting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

We're fixin to see that BULLDAWG BITE! GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs going for their 845 all-time win today.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS !!!! SIC UM !!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Heeeeeeeeeerrrrr we go!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

I expect Auburn to play their guts out this game.  Their o-line is giving them holes so far.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 9, 2021)

Y’all boys keep it alive in here for us in the deer stand. Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Hunker down Dawgs.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Auburn is making it look easy.  Dawgs need a sack or big tackle for loss.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

No pressure on the QB at all.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on, Dawgs! D up!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

My goodness where is the defense we had last week?????


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Now a stupid penalty


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Fumble Dawgs ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Woooooooo hhhoooooooo! Dawgs ball!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

That's clearly Dawgs ball.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

That better be the Dawgs ball!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

I still have a knot in my stomach.  Auburn was moving the ball too easy.  Not to see if the Dawgs line can get a push and run the ball.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

We needed that big time


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs need to make some adjustments on D


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs made my stomach hurt on that Auburn drive.


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 9, 2021)

replay got it right for once


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

So barn keeps the ball.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Ugh


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

3-0 Tigers after the FG


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Block that kick


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

I've seen that called a fumble more than I have seen it called an incomplete pass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Alright Dawgs let’s go answer with a beautiful TD scoring drive here so my stomach can settle down.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

The Barn is looking stout. I knew they would.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> The Barn is looking stout. I knew they would.


That's why I am nervous!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

May have to take up day drinking.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Run/run/throw less than the 1st down.  Pitiful play calling.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs 4 and out on their opening drive. Let’s play some junkyard D from here on!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> The Barn is looking stout. I knew they would.



I never have understood why Dawgs fans talk trash against a team that can ruin the Dawgs year even when they are the lesser team.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Y’all don’t get worried. Dawgs will settle in. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I never have understood why Dawgs fans talk trash against a team that can ruin the Dawgs year even when they are the lesser team.


Because it human nature


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Y’all don’t get worried. Dawgs will settle in. Go Dawgs!


Hoping you are right


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Because it human nature


And it’s more fun.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

I felt bad (sick with some crud) before the game but it is getting worse.  Why do the Dawgs keep losing track of Nix?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

INT


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

YES


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Dean!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

We need 7 here


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on, Dawgs!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 9, 2021)

that was the 5th Auburn drop that was tipped and intercepted. 
pitiful.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

3-3 after the FG


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Crap


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2021)

We’re being a bit outplayed right now. 
They need to settle down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs need to turn up the D! Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Not what we needed, we need 7 every possession!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Where’s the Auburn fans on here. I’m only tuning in for some good old fashion hate talk. Do I have to fill in for the barn fans?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Auburn gonna fight hard today but....GO Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Where’s the Auburn fans on here. I’m only tuning in for some good old fashion hate talk. Do I have to fill in for the barn fans?



They still skurred.?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Defense!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Refs always make me nervous when we play the barn.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Alright offense let's get 7!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

His knee was down. Whys it taking so long.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> His knee was down. Whys it taking so long.


They are looking for anything against Georgia they can find!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Re kick? Ok.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

So we get it @ the 30.?


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2021)

Get JT in there!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Bowers!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Mailman delivers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Great throw from Bennett to Bowers


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Darnel Washington is huuuuuge! Wow!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

We need 7 on this drive!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Big DW!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

That was a crap call. No PI on that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Score!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> That was a crap call. No PI on that.


You doing pretty good as Tback


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> That was a crap call. No PI on that.


Your username fits you well. Bull Goober!


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

tcward said:


> My brother just text me from the game and said they announced JT starting.


Guess he was wrong..


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Your username fits you well. Bull Goober!


Or throwgatta


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> You doing pretty good as Tback


It’s a tough job, but somebody.........well, you know.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on, Dawgs! I want a TD here! Let’s go!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> That was a crap call. No PI on that.



Sure it was. He wasn’t making a play on the ball because he wasn’t looking at it.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Darnell just aboutp


greendawg said:


> If Washington is healthy, he can be the one to break the defense, because he can be blanketed and still get the ball with his huge frame.



Almost got the big catch, but the defender had to maul him to keep him from getting it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2021)

That was old school old man coaching right there by CKS.
He ran that last 20 seconds off the clock to get out of that “student section” end zone and get his offense going the other way. That is the kind of coaching you have to have in order to win games .


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Your username fits you well. Bull Goober!


This coming from someone with “britches “ in your user name!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Sure it was. He wasn’t making a play on the ball because he wasn’t looking at it.



That stupid announcer 'they both have a right to the ball', but the Auburn defender was grabbing Darnell's arms not the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Targeting!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Targeting throw him out!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> This coming from someone with “britches “ in your user name!



????


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Targeting Confirmed


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> This coming from someone with “britches “ in your user name!


Britches in Indian means great, fearless warrior. Sooooooo. Pppppppppppppp!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Targeting?......are you kidding me!




No you’re not.....that one really was.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2021)

Td!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Hit the road Jack.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

10-3 DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

TOUCHDOWN


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

What a baby throwing his gloves in the ground after he got thrown out.  Now someone else has to pick them up.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Britches in Indian means great, fearless warrior. Sooooooo. Pppppppppppppp!


Silver Warrior huh. You da man at the ACLF.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Zeus!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

SHUT EM UP


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Alright now it's time for the Defense to bow up!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs starting to get some moe workin.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 9, 2021)

They got to do something about these targeting rules. Ruining football. 
loss of Monday is going to hurt.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Now the defense needs a 3 and out so the offense can wear them down with Zeus and the boys.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Britches in Indian means great, fearless warrior. Sooooooo. Pppppppppppppp!


Don't take no crap from a Mullenick supporter that's about as bad as a Biden Supporter!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Targeting?......are you kidding me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if all of the lowered head hits are targeting. Instinct makes you lower your head when you're about to hit someone. He sure wasn't going to let Bennet put his helmet in his own chest to make the tackle or they might have been carrying him off the field with a cracked sternum.
Anyway, it's done now. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

I really  like JT, but dang Stetson just get into the game, that boy is all Dawg all the time!!!!!!
He was jumping up and down on that score!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Glad I didn't start drinking yet. Feeling better.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Now the defense needs a 3 and out so the offense can wear them down with Zeus and the boys.


No worries. Auburn is looking for ways to lose


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> They got to do something about these targeting rules. Ruining football.
> loss of Monday is going to hurt.


Teach players not to lower their head and launch


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> They got to do something about these targeting rules. Ruining football.
> loss of Monday is going to hurt.



A Southern player got paralyzed a few years back when he lowered his head when hitting UGA's punter.  I'm ok when they lower their head to call that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I really  like JT, but dang Stetson just get into the game, that boy is all Dawg all the time!!!!!!
> He was jumping up and down on that score!!!!


He seems to be redeeming himself and he looks good doing it


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Glad I didn't start drinking yet. Feeling better.



Too late here!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

D needs to stiffen.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Hunker down!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> I don't know if all of the lowered head hits are targeting. Instinct makes you lower your head when you're about to hit someone. He sure wasn't going to let Bennet put his helmet in his own chest to make the tackle or they might have been carrying him off the field with a cracked sternum.
> Anyway, it's done now. Go Dawgs!


That’s true. What I really don’t like is when the offensive player ducks into it and the always call it on the defensive guy.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> D needs to stiffen.



??


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Alright Stetson lead them Dawgs down field and put 7 more on the board!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

My stomach burns, and my heart is pounding watching this stupid football game!

I want more points on the Dawgs’ side of the scoreboard here!

GOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> D needs to stiffen.


showin ya age man .


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Wooooooo hooooooooo! Darnel!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> showin ya age man .


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

I like it!


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 9, 2021)

Yall don't ruin it for @Throwback . He's  still in Siberia. He has his VCR programmed


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Darnell is rumbling down the field.   McConkey!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Wooooooooooooo hoooooooo!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Washington!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Wooooooo hooooooooo! Darnel!


You are doing it again!!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 9, 2021)

Great pass. Stetson ram out of arm


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

What a pass from Bennett to McConkey


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs knocking on the door!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Woooo!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Let's not get qb hurt!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> That’s true. What I really don’t like is when the offensive player ducks into it and the always call it on the defensive guy.


Yep, my feelings exactly.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

16-3!!!  TD Dawgs!!.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

What’s with all these white receivers?


Ooooohh, is it white priviledge?


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

TOUCHDOWN


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Stetson showing out today!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

17-3 DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

TD!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS





greendawg said:


> 16-3!!!  TD Dawgs!!.





John Cooper said:


> Come on Dawgs


Ugh I hate Hulu


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> My stomach burns, and my heart is pounding watching this stupid football game!
> 
> I want more points on the Dawgs’ side of the scoreboard here!
> 
> GOOOOO DAWGS!


Nothing that a swig of Maalox won't cure!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Who wants to bad mouth Bennett now?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Nothing that a swig of Maalox won't cure!


Or a shot of Cuervo!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Alright Defense hunker down!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

Checking in from the stand. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

The Mailman is delivering Special Delivery today.

Neither rain nor snow nor gloom of night stays this courier from the swift completion of his appointed rounds.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Who wants to bad mouth Bennett now?



When he plays within himself, he is good.  Only when he forces things do I have issues.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on Defense!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Holding and still a sack!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Whoop whoop!!!!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

DAWGS ARE TAKING THIS GAME OVER


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Let the bullying begin!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs are taking control of the game.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Ain’t over yet


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Good defense by the Dawgs. Now let’s go put more points up on the Dawgs’ side of the scoreboard! Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Just keep chopping Dawgs. Don’t let up.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Still alot of clock left, we need points bad!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

It doesn't feel like the Dawgs have been playing that well, but the scoreboard says otherwise.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Who wants to bad mouth Bennett now?


Either we got the best backup or a heck of a starter, hard to decide which! 

But it's a good problem to have!! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Our running game is so surprising. Real head scratcher.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Stetson needs to stay calm and play within his limits


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Another injury??


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh no not Salyer down.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Dang. Hope he’s not hurt bad.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Need to convert


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

I would like to see the 2021 UGA team with all healthy! 

Wow!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Refs must be dawg fans........


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Ugh


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Why change from what was working?


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Lets go D!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Why are they not going to Washington more?  Poor play calling so far for the Dawgs.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Refs must be dawg fans........


That's because deep, deep, in everyone's heart, everyone wants to be a dawg fan but can't admit it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Lousy play calling on 3rd and long.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Need a sack here.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Kirby don’t need to let off now


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Why are they not going to Washington more?  Poor play calling so far for the Dawgs.


He's still not 100%


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

Nix must be throwing bars of Ivory soap out there because his receivers can't even hold onto it when it hits them in the chest.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Scuse me while a grab another reeb


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on Dawgs we need another score before halftime


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Now we need to score!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> That's because deep, deep, in everyone's heart, everyone wants to be a dawg fan but can't admit it.



Oh Mr Furniture Mart take that trash elsewhere.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Solid D that time.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Oh Mr Furniture Mart take that trash elsewhere.


I'll add you to my long list of quality furniture lovers!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Go!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Oh Mr Furniture Mart take that trash elsewhere.


I don't care who you are that's funny!!!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs!!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Maybe??


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Flop!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Obvious holding by UGAs O line.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dang it!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Sorry wrong thread!!!??


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Dang it


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Oops.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Bennett should have thrown that ball away


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Stetson first mistake!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Run the ball Bennett.  He had a first down if he took off.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2021)

Fitzpatrick missed the chip block or maybe SB makes a throw .


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Is useles billy a dawgs fan??? Asking for a friend


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bad call! Auburn was offsides!


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Obvious holding by UGAs O line.


You are drunk…again.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> Is useles billy a dawgs fan??? Asking for a friend


Closet


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett should have thrown that ball away





John Cooper said:


> Stetson first mistake!!!


I'd say bad play call on that one. 3rd and 2 and not up the middle or off tackle means you don't have confidence in your offensive line today.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on Dawgs get it together .


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Closet


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Obvious holding by UGAs O line.


If you ain't holding then you ain't trying!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

tcward said:


> You are drunk…again.


I’m not even watching! ..........


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

This game should be 24-3 or worse.  Letting Auburn stay in it is a mistake.  Refs missed a hold on 1st down Auburn.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on Defense keep after Nix


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on D hold em here


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Another missed holding call


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

Nix throws hard but watching his receivers like that is going to cost him eventually.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

DONT LET THEM SCORE


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Ringo is lost back there


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2021)

Not sure if that was backfield in motion or illegal shift, but they should have thrown a flag...................on that Auburn cheerleader.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Auburn is getting open every play.  Another missed sack.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Where is the holding call


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Ringo is lost back there



Huh?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Offensive pass interfere


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Huh?


On a few plays back. He wasn’t looking back for the ball. Receiver could’ve caught it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Offensive pass interfere



And another missed holding call.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

My blood pressure goin back up


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

At least if I start drinking now it's after 5:00


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs need a sack.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> At least if I start drinking now it's after 5:00



U r way behind


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Offensive pass interfere


Ha ha! That's hilarious


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Stop them Dawgs!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 9, 2021)

One thing about Auburn that stands out. They has the worst recievers in the SEC


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

May have given them 4 points there.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Crap ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Wooooooo hooooooooo! Denied!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 9, 2021)

greendawg said:


> May have given them 4 points there.


Or took some away


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

DDDDD


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Auburn receivers got War Eagle poop on their hands!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2021)

If it’s not called, it’s not a penalty.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Great stop by the Dawgs’ D!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Great coverage


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

One of these TV announcers is clearly an Auburn fan.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

The refs redeemed themselves from the offensive pass interference


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

dawgs hold them to 0 points.  Who is the idiot announcer who has complained about every play against UGA?


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Time for a leftover pork chop


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Good first half. Auburn is playing us tough. This is a good game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> Time for a leftover pork chopView attachment 1108672


Mac and cheese with mine, please!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 9, 2021)

Why is it that Samual Adams Octoberfest doesn't start tasting good until you get into the 2nd one? They oughta sell it in 7 packs 'cause I don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

In other news 50 plus point game Ole Miss over AR by a point.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Somebody wants my pork chop


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Why is it that Samual Adams Octoberfest doesn't start tasting good until you get into the 2nd one? They oughta sell it in 7 packs 'cause I don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth.


Perhaps if you bought by the case. Somewhere around 15 or so you should start to lose track.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> Somebody wants my pork chop View attachment 1108673


Dang! He looks like a baby Chewbacca!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

I hope @Dustin Pate has a good evenin in the woods


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 9, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> In other news 50 plus point game Ole Miss over AR by a point.


If da Hoggs would have made the 2 point conversion I’d a got my pic right


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

That’s Archie. He’s my buddy. He’ll get a piece


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Where’s @mrs. hornet22  ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> That’s Archie. He’s my buddy. He’ll get a piece


He’s a handsome lil feller!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

I ain’t never been real fond of small dogs. But this lil fella has dun stole my heart


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

LETS FINISH THIS, DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes. Grind em down dogs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Gooooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

They just showed the Auburn cheerleaders. How bout THEM dogs???


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Zeus!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> I ain’t never been real fond of small dogs. But this lil fella has dun stole my heart


I am the same way but i sure wouldn't kick him, he's too cute.




J/K - I have 2 sub-10'lbers myself.  They are just like a real dog....only smaller.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Bennet could’ve ran for the 1st.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Missed the dang FG


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Ugh


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Dang it


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Good grief!!!!! 

Rodrigo ruined us......


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Mine do I feel like we're behind by 14 instead of up?


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Time for some stiff D
@elfiii


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs trying to give me an ulcer! And I don’t know what’s up with our kicker. Dude is having an off year so far. Let’s go play some Junkyard D, Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> Time for some stiff D
> @elfiii



bravo on the post recall


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Mine do I feel like we're behind by 14 instead of up?


 

Cause were losing statistically.  If Auburn corrects the dropped passes were in a slug fest.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Alright D time to shine!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Took foot off of gas.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

D up, Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> bravo on the post recall



?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

The Dawgs D-line decided to take the game off.  No pressure at all and getting pushed back at times.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Stop them, Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

DENIED!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

@Dustin Pate Are we givin you enough updates??


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Good stop, D!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

I suspect a heavy dose of runs on this series. Dawgs better go get some points! Don’t let up! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Now can we please score 7 points!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS! 24-3 good guys! What a throw!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> @Dustin Pate Are we givin you enough updates??



Shoot yeah!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Now can we please score 7 points!!!!!



Ask and ye shall receive !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS! 24-3 good guys! What a throw!


Dang I thought you were messing with me


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Heck, yes! Wooooooo hoooooooo! Daaaawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Dang I thought you were messing with me


I seen we had it and got a lil excited!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

McConkey is a special talent!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Dustin Pate said:


> Shoot yeah!



Good. Now go kill one for me. It might be a couple weeks before I’m even able to get in the woods


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

JT may have to come back next year if the Mailman keeps playing like this


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Mailman is delivering first class today!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Eat, Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Let's go D


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Ringo


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> JT may have to come back next year if the Mailman keeps playing like this


As little as he has played, I wonder if that is what happens. I don't want to lose Beck or Vandagriff.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

D up, Dawgs! Stop them! Hunker down you guys! Hunker down!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> As little as he has played, I wonder if that is what happens. I don't want to lose Beck or Vandagriff.


I figure Beck will head to the Gators and we keep Vandagriff

Vandagriff learning from JT, he will be awesome


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs better D up or barnners gonna score


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Crap! 24-10 after the barn run it in


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

NOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Well that stinks


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs gotta wrap up better than that. Hope we ain’t gassed!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2021)

Somebodies forgot to wrap up


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Should a started drinking.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

We weren’t going to stop them all day. Now we need to get points.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I figure Beck will head to the Gators and we keep Vandagriff
> 
> Vandagriff learning from JT, he will be awesome


Gunner Stockton could be a better version of Stetson Bennett!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We weren’t going to stop them all day. Now we need to get points.


We need another score on this drive


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Should a started drinking.



I just did.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Alright offense get the ball and score!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Gunner Stockton could be a better version of Stetson Bennett!


If we get Arch Manning you know he will be a 1st or 2nd year starter


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Zeus!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Let's go dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Put the petal to the metal Dawgs! 

Show NO mercy!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Maaaaaaaailmaaaaaaan!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Where’s all the Bennett haters?


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Great run by Bennett


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Stetsonnnnnnn


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs knocking on that barn door! Just bash in that door you guys! Get that 6 points!

Come on, Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Way to go Stetson Bennett!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I just did.


Boss is drinking ! So the hired help shall join. ?


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Mailman has balled out today


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Where’s all the Bennett haters?


Became Bennett likers


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss is drinking ! So the hired help shall join. ?



@kmckinnie There went the nayborhood


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

We’ve got to get a TD here! Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> Mailman has balled out today



GTMODawg gonna have to do some crawdadding after this performance.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> Mailman has balled out today


He always gives it his all. That’s all anyone can ask of anyone


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Come on Dawgs we need 7


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Was not expecting to see Mailman run the ball like he did


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> We’ve got to get a TD here! Go Dawgs!


Less is not Elite!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

trad bow said:


> He always gives it his all. That’s all anyone can ask of anyone


That's what makes him a DGD


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Was his foot in?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

OMG! His foot looked in.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Points


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> OMG! His foot looked in.



That’s what I saw


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs settle for 3. 27-10 Dawgs

I thought Cook got a toe down on that catch!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Points are good.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Did we get hosed by the refs?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Yallerwood man spent some chi!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

That should have been reviewed


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs settle for 3. 27-10 Dawgs
> 
> I thought Cook got a toe down on that catch!



Looked like it to me too.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

I've certainly liked JT's 3rd down conversion numbers this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Remember, when y ou play the barn, you’re also playing the refs. Can’t believe they didn’t review that Cook catch. Shamefu!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Just WIN!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Did we get hosed by the refs?



Kirby should have challenged it. His right foot was down when he had the ball.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Come D let's stop the barn


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Throwback done let the refs get in his pockets! 

Cheaters!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Just WIN!



AMEN!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

They finally got to Nix!!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Boom


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Throwback done let the refs get in his pockets!
> 
> Cheaters!



Funniest post of the day!!!!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

SACK


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Run that clock now! Gooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Boom shaka laka laka!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Can we just score another TD


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Put up 7 right now and break their backs. It’s hobnailed boot time.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Now I'm drinking but for a different reason.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> Where’s @mrs. hornet22  ?


I'm biting my fingnails off. I knew it.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Can we just score another TD



It’s coming….. I hope


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm biting my fingnails off. I knew it.



Hey there!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

I missed the McConkey score.  I had to go to the gas station for my wife, but I am sure proud of the kid.  I have watched him since he was 7, playing for the Mean Machines 7-8 team here in Murray County.  I had some so called expert try to tell me that since wasn't from Gwinnett county, he wasn't that good.  I'm going to find Topbillin's Youtube channel and ask him what's up now.


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Looked like it to me too.


Gator bait said it was out…


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2021)

Time to man up and drive the ball down the field


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs pounding the rock now.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Auburn D looks gassed.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Grind baby grind.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm biting my fingnails off. I knew it.


Pfffft! I’m already working on my toenails!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

I'll add, the reason that Demetris Robertson isn't at UGA still is that Ladd passed him by working harder and just being better as a freshman vs Robertson as a senior.  I wish Robertson a huge year after this game is over though, because he was a good Dawg.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs pounding the rock now.



Yes yes yes


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Kirby telling Bennett no hurry! Heck I want 7 now!!!!!!


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Lovin this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Pfffft! I’m already working on my toenails!


That's next. I done turn ed on the lava light to calm me down.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

Cook has broke more tackles this year than his first 3 years combined.


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Lots of shots of sad Auburn fans. Love it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's next. I done turn ed on the lava light to calm me down. View attachment 1108694



????


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

That was a miscue.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> ????


Aint kidding. We are in knots. This aint even fun.


----------



## campboy (Oct 9, 2021)

Ladies and gents, it was nice hangin with y’all again. I’m signing off. GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Oct 9, 2021)

TD Zeus!!! 34-7


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

Woop Woop


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2021)

TD


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Woo hooo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

GLory to ole Georgia!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

campboy said:


> Ladies and gents, it was nice hangin with y’all again. I’m signing off. GO DAWGS!!!!!


Hope you didn't miss that td


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Ball game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

34-10 Dawgs over the toilet paper throwers! 

I love it! Wooooooooo hoooooooo!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Dang Zeus just didn't stop!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

That’s right! Totally different culture in Athens! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

Stay stingy, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint kidding. We are in knots. This aint even fun.



Y’all feel better now???


----------



## James12 (Oct 9, 2021)

UGA has one more potential hurdle after this game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Poor Ol' @Throwback  internet service just took another hit!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Y’all feel better now???


Yes but 7 more points would make me feel even better!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Big sack!


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Glad this tv guy is impartial. ?????


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Wonder if D-Rob wishes he would have stayed at UGA??

He would have got a lot of playing time this year!


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

It is so funny how Auburn hangs their hat on Bo Nix…he is terrible.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Yes but 7 more points would make me feel even better!



I’m worried about the 22’s. Sounds like they may have went too native Vince Dooley.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Glad this tv guy is impartial. ?????


So is auwburn


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Wonder if D-Rob wishes he would have stayed at UGA??
> 
> He would have got a lot of playing time this year!


Yeah, on a good team.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Oh how beautiful that scoreboard is looking right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Wonder if D-Rob wishes he would have stayed at UGA??
> 
> He would have got a lot of playing time this year!


I’m thinking yea


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

Let’s put up at least 7 more on these clowns.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

tcward said:


> It is so funny how Auburn hangs their hat on Bo Nix…he is terrible.


They dropped a lot of passes. Had some of them been catches, we might be looking at a different scoreboard.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2021)

Truth be told, I was a tad bit worried about this game


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Truth be told, I was a tad bit worried about this game


You and me both brother


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> They dropped a lot of passes. Had some of them been catches, we might be looking at a different scoreboard.


If a frog had wings,


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs trying to run up the score! I love it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

Another great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2021)

Done


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 9, 2021)

6-0 Folks!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

Solid win for the Dawgs. Auburn was a tough nut to crack. Kudos to them.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 9, 2021)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2021)

Good game Aubies!!!!!


Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

*How ‘bout them Dawgs! *

34-10 your final

Toilet paper throwers gonna have to wait another week to throw that paper.

??????


----------



## antharper (Oct 9, 2021)

About what I figured ! Go Dawgs ! I went dove hunting


----------



## slow motion (Oct 9, 2021)

Enjoyed it folks. Gotta fire up the grill now.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 9, 2021)

Cantuckie next. Another tough game upcoming.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

Dawgs 6-0


----------



## James12 (Oct 9, 2021)

I hope Daniels is now QB2.  Lil man has earned it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Enjoyed it folks. Gotta fire up the grill now.



Yep. It's party time in the Dawg Nation.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

The Big Dawg ate. My turn now! Eat, Britches! Eeeeeeeat!


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 9, 2021)

UGA is a lock for the NC. As a hater, I hate to see it.

Congratulations in advance for running the table.


----------



## Duff (Oct 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!  And go Bennett!  Dude is a baller!


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Solid win for the Dawgs. Auburn was a tough nut to crack. Kudos to them.


Weren’t that hard..


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Cantuckie next. Another tough game upcoming.


Will be tougher than Auburn


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 9, 2021)

Congrats dawgs. 
We got to find somebody that will catch the ball or this is going to turn a really bad 2nd half of the season.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

Wooo ! Go Dawgs !!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

I’m glad I had my camera ready when they showed this. lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Cantuckie next. Another tough game upcoming.


Fixin to watch em. Another nail biter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

Go DAWGS getting out of the stand.

17-3!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 9, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I’m glad I had my camera ready when they showed this. lol View attachment 1108709


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

Every Barner/ sissy Plainsmen should have to change their avatar to this


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 9, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Truth be told, I was a tad bit worried about this game


I was worried after there first drive. But… we got to many hosses this year. Auburn played better than I thought they would. Good quality road win for the good guys. Kentucky and Florida will be fired up to play. Glad we got Kentucky at home.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

Bo Nix is Jered Stedham x2


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 9, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I’m glad I had my camera ready when they showed this. lol



Throwback's hard hat sure is clean.


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I’m glad I had my camera ready when they showed this. lol View attachment 1108709


Is that the Barnyard bunch?


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 9, 2021)

BTW, I will break my NFL/NCAA football boycott to watch UGA win a NC. I watched the last one coming up on 42 years ago.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 9, 2021)

Where is @Swineqhog?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I’m glad I had my camera ready when they showed this. lol View attachment 1108709


Are you sure they ain’t Tennessee fans? Looks like baccer juice on them girl’s overalls.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 9, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> BTW, I will break my NFL/NCAA football boycott to watch UGA win a NC. I watched the last one coming up on 42 years ago.


I hope we don’t disappoint you.


----------



## tcward (Oct 9, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> BTW, I will break my NFL/NCAA football boycott to watch UGA win a NC. I watched the last one coming up on 42 years ago.


??


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Are you sure they ain’t Tennessee fans? Looks like baccer juice on them girl’s overalls.


They are probably locals, not like the ones from Georgia that couldn’t get into Georgia but have rich parents that can get them into Aubarn by paying the out of state tuition


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

Have I mentioned how much I hate Aubarn?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

This was about as quality win you can add to your resume. The Dawgs are 5-1 in covering the spread and are 6-0 on the season. That was a tough environment to play. Dawgs caught some breaks on some dropped balls etc. But to win a Natty you need some luck. I figured we’d be able to run the ball at will in the second half. Auburns D isn’t a joke either.  Our D was tired. It needed the offense to run some clock and it did. Great team win!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 9, 2021)

James12 said:


> I hope Daniels is now QB2.  Lil man has earned it.


I still think JT will be QB1 if he ever gets healthy but that is a big IF!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> This was about as quality win you can add to your resume. The Dawgs are 5-1 in covering the spread and are 6-0 on the season. That was a tough environment to play. Dawgs caught some breaks on some dropped balls etc. But to win a Natty you need some luck. I figured we’d be able to run the ball at will in the second half. Auburns D isn’t a joke either.  Our D was tired. It needed the offense to run some clock and it did. Great team win!


I agree. This win was in my opinion the 1st “big win “ of the year. Florida will be the next. I  want to beat the Trailer Parker’s from Tuscaloosa so bad


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I still think JT will be QB1 if he ever gets healthy but that is a big IF!


Agree. We will need JT. Bennett is doing exactly what he should be doing. But make no mistake about it JT is a lot better threat at the passing game. If we win it all those two can both feel proud of what both contributed. This team is playing as 1 like no other team I can remember. They never blinked today when they got behind and later when Auburn shifted momentum. Those are championship traits! We will see!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Agree. We will need JT. Bennett is doing exactly what he should be doing. But make no mistake about it JT is a lot better threat at the passing game. If we win it all those two can both feel proud of what both contributed. This team is playing as 1 like no other team I can remember. They never blinked today when they got behind and later when Auburn shifted momentum. Those are championship traits! We will see!


I don’t think anyone on this team cares about who gets the credit for the wins.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I don’t think anyone on this team cares about who gets the credit for the wins.


Agree!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

Lol ! Have y’all seen this ?


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 9, 2021)

Cam Newton and Bruce Pear. This pic must of been  ta8n when Auburn went up 3-0. Lol


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2021)

The village people


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 9, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> The village people



Big Time!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> Where is @Swineqhog?


The same place I left him a few years ago…

With his “Priceless” thread. I bump it every year. This one will be no different.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> Where is @Swineqhog?


You do realize he’s been in hiding since Oct 18th of 2020. Last seen…. 

Hmmmm…. I’ll chalk that up as a “Win”..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize he’s been in hiding since Oct 18th of 2020. Last seen….
> 
> Hmmmm…. I’ll chalk that up as a “Win”..


Speaking of which…

Anybody seen Throwback?


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 10, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Speaking of which…
> 
> Anybody seen Throwback?



Post #452. White hard hat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 10, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Post #452. White hard hat.


----------



## tcward (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> The village people


Village idiots….


----------



## tcward (Oct 10, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate Aubarn?


Everybody join in!


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 10, 2021)

Dawgs don't need to let that game go to their heads. The D did get a LOT of help yesterday from dropped passes.  AU came in with a good game plan if the execution would have been there.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

We had some dropped balls as well. I think we need to remember how many injuries we have on offense as well. Our backup QB led us to victory. Auburn got beat! The game was never in doubt. We came out in the 3rd on our first possession and ran the ball down the Barners throat. This was a solid win. Not because Auburn dropped some passes. Red zone D was lights out.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> We had some dropped balls as well. I think we need to remember how many injuries we have on offense as well. Our backup QB led us to victory. Auburn got beat! The game was never in doubt. We came out in the 3rd on our first possession and ran the ball down the Barners throat. This was a solid win. Not because Auburn dropped some passes. Red zone D was lights out.



It was the annual UGA/AU controlled one hour fist fight. There is no telling how that game will end. Thankfully it ended with us on top this year. Play the game again next week and you're likely to get different results.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2021)

War eagle!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

Throwback said:


> War eagle!!



I was fixing to send out a search party. You OK?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> It was the annual UGA/AU controlled one hour fist fight. There is no telling how that game will end. Thankfully it ended with us on top this year. Play the game again next week and you're likely to get different results.


Not this year. This team has a focus like none we’ve fielded. They play 4 quarters and they focus on every phase of the game. They play as a unit. This not UGA football as we know it. One thing you pointed out a couple weeks ago was the difference in believing and knowing. This team knows and I do to now. This team has one goal! Us fans have been okie doked to many times. I get it. But this white boy has that know in his gut! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Not this year. This team has a focus like none we’ve fielded. They play 4 quarters and they focus on every phase of the game. They play as a unit. This not UGA football as we know it. One thing you pointed out a couple weeks ago was the difference in believing and knowing. This team knows and I do to now. This team has one goal! Us fans have been okie doked to many times. I get it. But this white boy has that know in his gut! Go Dawgs!


This team I agree is different. One week at a time baby. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Also to add. George Pickens traveled with the team yesterday. He didn’t dress out but was with the team. We just need to hang on and keep winning. One more game then the bye week. We need to get healthy. We can if we can make it through next week with no more injuries.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Not this year. This team has a focus like none we’ve fielded. They play 4 quarters and they focus on every phase of the game. They play as a unit. This not UGA football as we know it. One thing you pointed out a couple weeks ago was the difference in believing and knowing. This team knows and I do to now. This team has one goal! Us fans have been okie doked to many times. I get it. But this white boy has that know in his gut! Go Dawgs!



This is definitely the best team UGA has fielded in decades if not since the beginning of time but I'm still channeling my inner Vince Dooley and I'm ratcheting up the intensity knob to 10. Seen it all before too many times. When CKS is holding the trophy in his hands sometime around mid January then I'll relax and believe. In the mean time, just keep those heads down and keep on choppin'. There's a lot of wood left to be split before dark.


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 10, 2021)

Kentucky will be a test. But may be a repeat of the Arky game. Florida on the other hand will be a war. The deeper we get into the season the more film is out there for opposing coaches to scheme with. A&M seen something in Bamas game plan that led them to the stacked and staggered blitz package.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Kentucky will be a test. But may be a repeat of the Arky game. Florida on the other hand will be a war. The deeper we get into the season the more film is out there for opposing coaches to scheme with. A&M seen something in Bamas game plan that led them to the stacked and staggered blitz package.



The good news is we don't have much in the way of big vulnerabilities except for maybe injuries. CKS was pointing that out last night.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> We had some dropped balls as well. I think we need to remember how many injuries we have on offense as well. Our backup QB led us to victory. Auburn got beat! The game was never in doubt. We came out in the 3rd on our first possession and ran the ball down the Barners throat. This was a solid win. Not because Auburn dropped some passes. Red zone D was lights out.



The list is staggering how many people were out vs Auburn.
Arian Smith
Marcus Rosemy-Jacksaint
George Pickens
Dominic Blaylock
Kenny Milton
Tykee Smith
Salyer went out during the game
Tate Ratledge
JT Daniels

Darnell Washington is not fully healthy and neither is Kearis Jackson.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

greendawg said:


> The list is staggering how many people were out vs Auburn.
> Arian Smith
> Marcus Rosemy-Jacksaint
> George Pickens
> ...



We could use every one of them at 100% right about now. I hope Salyer is back by next weekend.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We could use every one of them at 100% right about now. I hope Salyer is back by next weekend.



Agreed.  McConkey and Bowers are doing a great job, but having more weapons out there makes it harder to cover everyone.  Salyer is UGA best lineman, but Broderick Jones is stepping up big time.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Agreed.  McConkey and Bowers are doing a great job, but having more weapons out there makes it harder to cover everyone.  Salyer is UGA best lineman, but Broderick Jones is stepping up big time.



That list of "outs" is a big one. All those guys are impact players. Washington showed us just how much of an impact player he is and it's good to have him back but we still need all the others. Like CKS said - next man up but we're running out of next men up in some key slots.

On the flip side I'm gaining a little confidence in Monken. The Dawgs' O was very smooth against AU and they did a good job of executing a well planned O scheme. There were some dropped passes and some 3 and outs and a couple of why did he call that play?  but other than that they gave a very polished performance. This game was a big confidence builder for them and I expect next week's O to be improved even more.


----------



## Duff (Oct 10, 2021)

What’s the update on Salyer?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 10, 2021)

Duff said:


> What’s the update on Salyer?


He’s mixing drinks getting ready for a meme Rendezvous


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Duff said:


> What’s the update on Salyer?


Ankle. He came back in for a couple plays but they decided to keep him because Jones was playing good. So hopefully he’ll be just fine. Chris Smith as well with his shoulder should be good in a couple weeks.


----------



## weagle (Oct 10, 2021)

Just getting back from the deer camp.. Great Game UGA, Congrats to you Dog fans.

I'd love to say we'll see you again in Atlanta, but unless our receivers suddenly get some sticky hands we are going to have to scrap though a brutal schedule.  I am still very optimistic about Harsin. 

I grew up a Dog fan and a couple of my best friends have 1980 rings, so I'll be pulling for you guys to finish it out and bring home the NC trophy.  That is unless a miracle happens and we see you again in Atlanta. 

Stetson deserves to finish it out.  JT is fragile or just selfish and guarding his health for the pros.  I'd rather see the guy that's a fighter win.  Stetson is more of a throwback to the Junk Yard Dawgs. 

WDE! Always.


----------



## lampern (Oct 10, 2021)

Not impressed with UGA yesterday.

They should have ran Auburn out of the stadium on the scoreboard and didn't do it.

That said UGA is in the driver's seat now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

lampern said:


> Not impressed with UGA yesterday.
> 
> They should have ran Auburn out of the stadium on the scoreboard and didn't do it.
> 
> That said UGA is in the driver's seat now.


Huh? I guess you missed the entire game? I bet those Auburn defenders are glad the games over. They ate 200 yards on the ground.


----------



## lampern (Oct 10, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Huh? I guess you missed the entire game? I bet those Auburn defenders are glad the games over. They ate 200 yards on the ground.



Nope the scoreboard (score) for UGA did not impress me.

That said I expect UGA to win the NC


----------



## greendawg (Oct 10, 2021)

elfiii said:


> That list of "outs" is a big one. All those guys are impact players. Washington showed us just how much of an impact player he is and it's good to have him back but we still need all the others. Like CKS said - next man up but we're running out of next men up in some key slots.
> 
> On the flip side I'm gaining a little confidence in Monken. The Dawgs' O was very smooth against AU and they did a good job of executing a well planned O scheme. There were some dropped passes and some 3 and outs and a couple of why did he call that play?  but other than that they gave a very polished performance. This game was a big confidence builder for them and I expect next week's O to be improved even more.



I don't know why, but I keep forgetting to mention AD Mitchell.  He has been doing a fairly good impression of Pickens.  Justin Robinson, however, has been doing a good impression of Matt Landers and can't catch a cold right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

Sometimes it’s good to see 3 star receivers with 10 yards separation on 4 and 5 start DB and safeties. Y’all need to watch some of the route running by Lad and AD etc. Lad is getting open all the time. But teams have to respect Bowers now so that helps.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 10, 2021)

Good old Ladd! There is not a better story on this team IMHO. No major offers at all until Kirby saw his talent and took a chance on a 150 lb. kid who had a fire in him. Now they had to get him stronger and ready to go.  At 184 and 22mph down the field, looks like Kirby is smart after all.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2021)

formula1 said:


> Good old Ladd! There is not a better story on this team IMHO. No major offers at all until Kirby saw his talent and took a chance on a 150 lb. kid who had a fire in him. Now they had to get him stronger and ready to go.  At 184 and 22mph down the field, looks like Kirby is smart after all.


No way. Us fans know way more than the coaches do…?


----------



## antharper (Oct 10, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> He’s mixing drinks getting ready for a meme Rendezvous


Salyer not Slayer ? You been mixing drinks ? to


----------

